# Arborescence du Finder et Icloud Drive



## marlouis (30 Juin 2021)

Bonjour à tous, 

après avoir passé une bonne heure à fouiller dans les forums je me permets de créer un sujet qui, je l’espère, trouvera facilement une réponse. Après une panne de disque dur qui a failli provoquer la perte de l’ensemble de mes données, je réorganise mon Finder avec une sauvegarde iCloud Drive ainsi qu’un Time Machine sur SSD externe. Je précise qu’il s’agit d’un Mbp 15’ 1To sur Big Sur 11.4 qu’accompagne un iPad Pro 2018 de 512Go. 

J’aurais souhaité vous demander quelle arborescence de dossier utilisez-vous sur votre mac. J’imagine que c’est propre à chacun, cependant, du fait qu’iCloud Drive ne synchronise en principe que les fichiers d’application pris en charge ainsi que les dossiers bureau et documents, sans prendre en compte les alias, plusieurs options sont possibles : pour le moment, j’ai coché « Dossiers Bureau et Documents » dans iCloud Drive et décoché « Optimiser le stockage du Mac » . Mon dossier Documents contient l’ensemble de mes fichiers (image 1) excepté les dossiers Images, Musique et Téléchargements qui se trouvent quant à eux dans le dossier utilisateurs / JosephD (image 2).

De ce que j’ai pu lire, il n’y a pas de solutions pour inclure ces dossiers Images, Musique et Téléchargements dans iCloud Drive. Est-ce exact ? Quelle solution avez-vous adopté si vous utilisez, comme moi, iCloud Drive pour synchroniser votre ordinateur ? 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses, 
bonne journée. 

Joseph


----------

